
Why Waiters Drink and Why It Matters - SethMurphy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/21/opinion/why-waiters-drink-and-why-it-matters.html
======
SethMurphy
This is why I am a developer. I was in the restaurant business right out of
high school, looked around me and saw success usually correlated with
addiction, went back to college and never looked back.

